# What’s the red tape called with the target logo. I’m trying to find it to order it but I can’t find it anywhere in go cart



## Targetandllamas (Aug 5, 2022)

Can’t find the red tape rolls with the target logo in go cart anyone know the name or part number


----------



## Reshop Ninja (Aug 6, 2022)

Targetandllamas said:


> Can’t find the red tape rolls with the target logo in go cart anyone know the name or part number


Wasn't there a greeting card vendor who asked about that here a while back?

Edit: I found the thread but Commie shut it down before anyone could get an answer.


----------



## Tessa120 (Aug 6, 2022)

For good reason.  Scammer finds a way to buy the tape, buys items, tapes the empty boxes back up with the Target tape, being branded will make GS not look hard.


----------



## LK18 (Aug 7, 2022)

Targetandllamas said:


> Can’t find the red tape rolls with the target logo in go cart anyone know the name or part number


Do a MySupport and they will provide the number or look it up on Workbench.


----------



## BurgerBob (Aug 8, 2022)

Tessa120 said:


> For good reason.  Scammer finds a way to buy the tape, buys items, tapes the empty boxes back up with the Target tape, being branded will make GS not look hard.


I'm not going to write my thoughts since it would fall into the same bucket


----------



## Planosss enraged (Aug 8, 2022)

Search tape in GoCart 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------

